# Sheepshead rig?



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish fromDestin Bridgea lot for sheepshead. On a strong incoming tide there is often a lot of current and my rigs dont hold bottom worth a damn.

I was wondering what a good rig/setup would be for sheepshead?


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Do a forum search for Sheepshead. This question has been answered a couple of times.


----------

